# Rosco acquires GAM!



## RonK (Mar 21, 2013)

*For immediate release*

Rosco Laboratories, Inc. announced today that it has signed an agreement to acquire the assets of Los 
Angeles-based GAM Products Inc. The addition of GAM’s widely regarded products such as GAMColor, GAM 
Patterns, Blackwrap™ and TwinSpin, among others, will dramatically expand the creative solutions Rosco 
offers to designers, technicians and artists. 

For more than 35 years, GAM has provided high quality lighting products to the theatre and film community.
Rosco will continue to market and promote them worldwide through its extensive global distribution network.
“For existing and loyal GAM customers, it will be business as usual with GAM’s entire catalog of products 
available through Rosco. But we’re especially looking forward to leveraging our world class dealer network to
expose these excellent products to new clientele,” said Mark Engel, CEO of Rosco. 

GAM was founded in 1975 by Joe Tawil and has pioneered a range of tools now considered to be 
indispensible to generations of lighting professionals. “Stan was the first person I called when I decided it was 
time for me to exit the business. It was important to me to find a company with the same reputation for 
excellent service that GAM’s customers expect. Rosco was the natural choice and I’m excited by the prospect 
that GAM products will now be seen by an even larger audience.”

Stan Miller, Chairman of Rosco Laboratories, adds, “I’ve known and respected Joe and his company since the 
beginning. I’m proud that he trusts Rosco to continue his brand and legacy. GAM’s business will complement 
Rosco’s perfectly and the customer will now have an even larger selection of tools from which to choose. We 
look forward to the opportunity.” 

Founded in 1910, Rosco Laboratories provides unique and effective solutions to the global community of 
lighting professionals in entertainment, film, architecture and photography. With 13 offices and over 600 
distributors, Rosco products are available virtually anywhere in the world.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 21, 2013)

Good for Joe, he can at last take some time off and enjoy the fruits of his labor!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 21, 2013)

And they discontinued Colorine lamp dip!
.


----------



## StNic54 (Mar 22, 2013)

Look out, Apollo - better increase your beeches gum inserts


----------



## Kelite (Mar 22, 2013)

Because..... ?


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 22, 2013)

dvsDave and I just finished having a fantastic conversation with Joe Tawil, (CEO of Gam). The acquisition of Gam by Rosco was a mutually beneficial decision between friends. Joe was reaching the point that he wanted to retire, so he called long time friend Stan Miller at Rosco and they worked out a deal. The basic deal was worked out in a single day between the two friends more than a month ago, but it took the lawyers a long time to work out the details. The deal was finally signed yesterday at 11 am (Central) here at USITT. Joe said, the deal was not about money, it was about making sure his legacy is protected in the continuation of Gam product lines. Rosco plans to keep Gamcolor and most of the other Gam products exactly as they are now. In about a month, Gam will move to a new larger Rosco building in California. 

Joe seems relaxed and extremely happy with the deal. He went on to tell us some fun stories from the early days of Gam. Joe's heading out on a nice vacation next week. We thank him for his many years of industry leading ideas and innovation. Gam is a great company and it sounds like it will continue to be a great company for many years to come. We wish Joe the very best.


----------



## Les (Mar 22, 2013)

Where is Gam moving from? I hope it doesn't leave a lot of people from the home office out of work.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know where they are moving from, but Joe talked about the move only taking a couple days. So I assumed that they were only moving a short distance.


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 22, 2013)

Les said:


> Where is Gam moving from? ...


GAM: LA 90019 to Rosco: Sun Valley 91352. 17-25 miles depending on specific route; 30-60 minutes depending on traffic.


----------



## zmb (Mar 23, 2013)

gafftaper said:


> Rosco plans to keep Gamcolor and most of the other Gam products exactly as they are now.



So my gel and gobo selections are greatly expanding with the ease of ordering Rosco products?


----------



## Les (Mar 23, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> GAM: LA 90019 to Rosco: Sun Valley 91352. 17-25 miles depending on specific route; 30-60 minutes depending on traffic.



Thanks for the reassurance. It sounds like a win-win for all involved! That's rare in a merger these days!


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sure there will probably be a few lost products and employees along the way, But Joe was very clear that this was about protecting his legacy, not making money. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grog12 (Mar 25, 2013)

I've been in hiding from the internet and theatre world for about the past week....and this is the first thing I read about when I come back! It took me 5 minutes to get my jaw off the floor.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 18, 2013)

Why Rosco Bought GAM … And What It Means To You And To The Industry : : Rosco Spectrum


----------



## StNic54 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait for that new, all-inclusive swatchbook as well as the monster gobo wall calendar.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Sep 26, 2013)

Saw my first Rosco GAM gobos today. Looks like the future generations will never know the fun of cutting down a GAM gobo. I've got to get used to seeing that GAM number and pattern in a Rosco sleeve.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 26, 2013)

Another upside is that now the yearly teacher offer they send out includes gam swatch books. So they're going to send out 12 rosco, AND gam books and added a flash drive to the deal. Not too bad


Via tapatalk


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like the product line slimming has begun. On the GAM website, the GAM Go-Lite is under "discontinued products", and the Gamchek Jr, GAM Lampchek, Edison Gamcheck and Twistlock Gamchek are all on "clearance".


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 1, 2013)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Looks like the product line slimming has begun. On the GAM website, the GAM Go-Lite is under "discontinued products", and the Gamchek Jr, GAM Lampchek, Edison Gamcheck and Twistlock Gamchek are all on "clearance".



MSRP is clearance pricing? How crazy is that. Especially on items that I feel are way overpriced to begin with.


----------

